# Email Nachricht wenn User sich per ssh einloggt



## stefanr (16. Sep. 2009)

Hallo,

ich konfiguriere gerade meinen umgezogenen ISP3 Server. Da viel mir auf das ich immer wenn sich ein User per ssh auf den Server angemeldet hatte ich mir eine Email schicken lassen habe.
Dies wurde durch die /etc/profile durch hinzufügen der Zeile 

/usr/bin/who | mail -s "User Logged in on quendi" root

erreicht. Siehe Konfig File. Das ganze klappte auf 3 Servern wunderbar. Leider bekomme ich bei meinem neuen ISP3 Server diese Nachricht regelmäßig und 
wenn kein User per ssh angemeldet ist, werden diese Emails mit leerem Body versendet. 

Ich habe die Vermutung das es etwas mit dem CRON zu tun haben könnte 
tail -f /var/log/auth.log

Sep 16 14:09:10 sshd[7049]: pam_unix(sshd:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)
Sep 16 14:10:01 CRON[7113]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user www-data by (uid=0)
Sep 16 14:10:01 CRON[7113]: pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for user www-data
Sep 16 14:10:01 CRON[7115]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)
Sep 16 14:10:01 CRON[7120]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user getmail by (uid=0)
Sep 16 14:10:02 CRON[7115]: pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for user root
Sep 16 14:10:12 CRON[7120]: pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for user getmail
Sep 16 14:11:01 CRON[7203]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)
Sep 16 14:11:01 CRON[7203]: pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for user root
Sep 16 14:11:08 postfix/smtpd[7243]: sql auxprop plugin using mysql engine

ist das möglich und gibt es einen Lösungsansatz?


Danke für die Bemühungen

S. Reifenrath


server:~# cat /etc/profile
# /etc/profile: system-wide .profile file for the Bourne shell (sh(1))
# and Bourne compatible shells (bash(1), ksh(1), ash(1), ...).

if [ "`id -u`" -eq 0 ]; then
  PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin"
else
  PATH="/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/games"
fi

*/usr/bin/who | mail -s "User Logged in on quendi" root*

if [ "$PS1" ]; then
  if [ "$BASH" ]; then
    PS1='\u@\h:\w\$ '
  else
    if [ "`id -u`" -eq 0 ]; then
      PS1='# '
    else
      PS1='$ '
    fi
  fi
fi

export PATH
umask 022


----------



## Till (17. Sep. 2009)

Du könntest ja versuchen eine IF Abfrage einzubauen, ob die userid > x ist, also z.B. > 100.


----------



## stefanr (17. Sep. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Du könntest ja versuchen eine IF Abfrage einzubauen, ob die userid > x ist, also z.B. > 100.



Hi Till,

danke für deine Antwort ja die Idee ist gut, bedeutet das sich die Login's wirklich auf den Cron beziehen vom ISP.

Dank dir


----------

